# New Auto-Sleepers Warwick



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

In case you missed this in the 'Panel Van' section:--

Before you rush out and sign on the dotted line for your Tribute, Timberland, IH, Adria or whatever, there is a new kid on the block: Autosleeper Warwick. based on Peugeot Boxer.

See it at the Newbury show if you go, on the Marquis stand...... for those of you who aren't going to Newbury, a brief resume :- (nothing showing on the Auto-Sleepers website.)

The one at Newbury is a 'prototype': the final version having some differences; double glazing for instance.

Layout: rear lounge; parallel sofas with additional part to convert to U lounge; converts to 6' 2" bed across van.

Kitchen on offside, with large area of worktop, plus sink with combined drainer; full cooker; three gas, one electric ring/ grill/oven plus microwave oven. Cupboards and drawers under kitchen top and 70ltr 3 way fridge.

Nearside has wardrobe; shower/toilet: this extends beyond the sliding door so the the toilet cassette access is behind the SLD when it's closed: so no door access cut into van side. Room for two 6kg / 7kg gas bottles. Room heating by diesel / 240v. Water heating by lpg / 240v.

This is a nicely finished and styled 'van; the external appearance is stunning: display model in white but the windows have external smoked glass panels so it appears to be almost as if it is one long black window down each side. I forgot to see how the windows open!

Very much liked:
Kitchen.
Access via rear doors (when not in 'U mode' ) as well as the side door.
General appearance / finish inside and out.
Layout.

Indifferent to:-
Full cooker: would prefer hob/grill; would never use oven.

Disliked:
'Tip up' basin.
Small wardrobe.
Lack of storage for our picnic chairs.
Non swivelling cab seats but believe these could be supplied.
Cooker needs fuller screen between it and the back of cab seat to prevent soiling of seat: only has low glass shield.

Oh! one other thing which, while we spent a considerable time examining this van; all the ladies passing through treated with derision ...............
guess what ............................................>>
















>>..................a slide-out ironing board, from under the kitchen worktop.


 

Harvey


----------



## teamsaga (Feb 26, 2006)

*new auto sleeper warwick*

hi ingram
we had a look at the a/s warwick at newbury, had a good laugh at the ironing board, though i do remember last year sitting in the sun watching a mrs tugger dashing away with the smoothing iron. takes all sorts.
impressed with van . it will certainly take market share from some of the
very expensive panel vans out there. appeared to be very well put together but would recommend any giants to measure the bed or even lie on it as not sure about the 6ft 2in??
regards phil


----------



## Autumn (Jul 9, 2006)

Missed this one at Newbury! How many berths and belted passenger seats, Ingram? (Yeah, stuff the ironing board!)

Autumn


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

Autumn said:


> Missed this one at Newbury! How many berths and belted passenger seats, Ingram? (Yeah, stuff the ironing board!)
> Autumn


Sorry, I should have mentioned that; Strictly for two: cab seats only and lounge makes to one double bed .

Harvey


----------

